# Crust on the tips of hedgehogs ears?



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Cedric is 12 weeks old and the tips of his ears looks a bit crusty. He eats the food his breeder sells, his bedding fleece, and his cage is between 75°F and 79°F. He has a CW and his poops are normalanf his weight hadn't changed drastically, he growing. 
It looks like there is a thin crust on the tips of his ears. He anointed yesterday, could that be it? He kinda licks his ears when he's anointing. 
Any help would ge great!


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

You could try Bag Balm, Nipple Cream (for people, usually in baby section) or *Unscented* Vaseline on his ears. Usually it's dry skin and gunk build up. Are you using any other bedding in the cage, such as the litter box/pan?

Do you know what the food the breeder sells is? Or what the ingredients/nutritional analysis is?


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

For his litter pan, I just use paper towel. As for the food, I don't know what brands it is, but its a mix of a few good cat foods. I'll email her to ask.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

The paper towel is good. One of the 3 recommendations above should be helpful, if it were me I'd use the Vaseline. But make sure it's unscented.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

HedgieGirl519 said:


> You could try Bag Balm, Nipple Cream (for people, usually in baby section) or *Unscented* Vaseline on his ears. Usually it's dry skin and gunk build up. Are you using any other bedding in the cage, such as the litter box/pan?
> 
> Do you know what the food the breeder sells is? Or what the ingredients/nutritional analysis is?


+2 Pebbles had some dried ears and the vet said simple unscented vaseline would do


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

also keep in mind if this sdoesnt work you should have your vet look into fungal infections


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  
I hope the Vaseline works. Is it oakay if he anoints with it a little?


----------

